# Nvidia GeForce 8800GT / Rosewill500w psu



## EndofAll (May 12, 2008)

Okay, i'm like scared pretty bad.

I need to know if I can put these in my computer and it will work.

XFX 8800GT
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150252

Rosewill 500w PSU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182016

My birthday is comming up in a month and these are my gifts. I NEED to know if this will work in my computer. I'm freaking out like seriously. I need to be assured itll work with my computer. 

My computer
http://support.gateway.com/s/PC/R/1008848/1008848sp2.shtml

OS changed to Windows XP professional.


----------



## ellanky (May 12, 2008)

By the looks of it... yes! 

..should be fine


----------



## EndofAll (May 12, 2008)

I am seriously freakin out. Like i can't believe im getting these. I need to know FOR CERTAIN if itll work down to every last specific. I'm going to be playing crysis and a few highend games.


----------



## Shane (May 12, 2008)

whats the rest of your pc specs?


----------



## taylormsj (May 12, 2008)

If your computer has a PCI express x 16 slot it will work fine, so stop freakin out !


----------



## EndofAll (May 12, 2008)

I posted my computer.

These are all I know off the top of my head.

AMD 64x2 dual core 4200+ 2.21ghz
2GB RAM

I have an available PCI-E slot.

If you want me to run CPUZ and find out some other things i will.

Do I need anything to cool my video card or what? and what about the PSU i specified will it also work?


----------



## ellanky (May 12, 2008)

taylormsj said:


> If your computer has a PCI express x 16 slot it will work fine, so stop freakin out !



lol, yup

PCI express x16 and a power supply with +12V @ 26A, which is what your going to get, but better


----------



## EndofAll (May 12, 2008)

Look at my last post.


----------



## lovely? (May 12, 2008)

hmm. make sure your psu slot on your case will fit a new power supply. looks like you got very lucky with this prebuilt, it is upgradeable!

the reason i say check the size is sometimes companies will use a differently shaped power supply then normal ones, and a normal psu will not fit.


----------



## EndofAll (May 12, 2008)

Is the card i want any good? and the dimensions for the case are. 

15.4 × 7.3 × 17.9 inches for the whole case.

So everything is set and im all good? no more worrying right..?


----------



## lovely? (May 12, 2008)

look at your motherboard. is there about an inch past that free? if so then it will fit fine. if not then odds are it will still fit, but it might be tight.


----------



## taylormsj (May 12, 2008)

No worrying, just get it !


----------



## lovely? (May 12, 2008)

lol.

yeah your right, it will all work just fine, just be excited.


----------



## EndofAll (May 12, 2008)

lovely? can i have your msn i wanna talk to you more about this


----------



## EndofAll (May 13, 2008)

I just noticed something.. how do i tell if i have pcie or pcie2.0?


----------



## lovely? (May 13, 2008)

you do not have pci-e 2.0 but the 8800GT does not excel much with it, it is almost exactly the same. and they are easily backwards compatible

EDIT: if your still on, im downloading msn right now to talk.


----------



## EndofAll (May 13, 2008)

Yup, i'm still here. Thank god I logged back on, I thought you we'rent going to answer me.


----------



## EndofAll (May 13, 2008)

Are you still here?


----------



## lovely? (May 13, 2008)

yeah

well i dunno how you do this, but i have windows live messenger open with my mothers hotmail account. if you can just start a convo with householder5@hotmail.com...


----------



## EndofAll (May 13, 2008)

I added you under my deathpainanddestruction@hotmail.com msn

you have to accept me


----------



## lovely? (May 13, 2008)

im not quite sure where to accept?


----------



## EndofAll (May 13, 2008)

it didn't pop up?


----------



## EndofAll (May 13, 2008)

lovely do you have aim by any chance? msn can be complicated


----------



## lovely? (May 13, 2008)

no i dont, unfortunetely


----------



## EndofAll (May 13, 2008)

I had a really.. REALLY hard time getting the case back on.


----------



## lovely? (May 13, 2008)

lol sorry about that. also sorry it took so long to explain it all, but from what i could see its gonna work just fine. even though it might get tight.


----------



## Bulzeye11 (May 13, 2008)

ya everything looks good
the u wanna get really depends on what kind of stuff u want to do
and the 8800gt will run it really good nice card choice


----------



## myPCrocks (May 14, 2008)

It will work fine, slow down and breathe.Only thing that would stop it would be the size. You better have some room in there for the Video Card.


----------



## EndofAll (May 14, 2008)

Since the rosewill psu is an open box product im not buying it. 

So how about this one? Will it work good with the XFX8800GT?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817189005


----------



## Ramodkk (May 14, 2008)

Why u scared? 

Yes it would work


----------



## Intel_man (May 15, 2008)

Please check your current PSU if it's ATX. If it is an ATX model then that 500W PSU should fit perfectly into your case.


----------



## EndofAll (May 15, 2008)

Is the XFXGeforce8800GT 512mb good enough to run crysis?

Like.. really good. Alittle bit passed medium maybe?


----------



## EndofAll (May 15, 2008)

Bump


----------



## shenry (May 15, 2008)

EndofAll said:


> Is the XFXGeforce8800GT 512mb good enough to run crysis?
> 
> Like.. really good. Alittle bit passed medium maybe?



My 8800GT can play it on High with a resolution of 1680*1050 @ 25-35 FPS.

So yes as long as the rest of your system can keep up.


----------



## EndofAll (May 15, 2008)

Does this look like it can? 

AMD Athlon 64 4200+ x2 2.2  (4.4ghz)
XFX 8800GT 512mb
2048mb RAM
XCLIO GOODPOWER 500W ATX Power Supply


----------



## Intel_man (May 15, 2008)

It's ok I guess for Crysis. 


But I'll give you a warning, Crysis demands everything high end. Not just the VGA, but the CPU as well because of it's stupid ultra crazy physics.


----------



## EndofAll (May 15, 2008)

Okay big deal, turn the graphics down some right?


----------



## EndofAll (May 15, 2008)

Would there be any overheating issues? or anything to that sort? I just checked my BIOs and my computer is only running at 40C* will the card and the new psu uberly boost that?


----------



## xbadwolfx (May 15, 2008)

it should work fine.


----------



## lovely? (May 15, 2008)

EndofAll said:


> Would there be any overheating issues? or anything to that sort? I just checked my BIOs and my computer is only running at 40C* will the card and the new psu uberly boost that?



nope the temperature will remain fine.


----------



## EndofAll (May 15, 2008)

Also lovely? do you remember when on my computer you saw that black little plastic piece comming off my pcie slot? Will that do anything to the card or what? what does it even do?

lol i downloaded the speedfan program and it shows my processor overheating at 60c? is this right? with the little fire icon next to it.


----------



## Itronix (May 15, 2008)

I have that Rosewill RP500-2 that you were considering (mine wasn't an open box) and a PNY 8800GT 512mb and I'm happy with them. Your processor will hold you back though. You'll be able to run 1024X768, full aa, at around medium settings. With a faster cpu, like a 5200+ or better, you'll probably reach high much easier.

Take a look at my specs. Granted I have an ECS board with an nforce 4, but supposedly that won't hold it back, according to a computer expert who is a friend of mine. So, using my experience with parts similar to yours, you will run good with the above settings, but you will drop below 20 fps with your specs if you go for high. I'm going to dump a 6400+ in mine this summer and hopefully stream through games!

Edit:

Oh yeah! I built a computer for my friend using that graphics card. He seems to be pretty happy with it. I played HL2 on it and it was beautiful. It's not nearly Crysis in requirements, but still nice.

Give this a try as well:
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/ 

What were you doing when it said 60c? Is that at idle? Check what core temp says for your cores. I'm not too good with speed fan. For me, ECS uses temps sensors that are very poor. You could touch the hs with your finger and guess a more accurate reading. I don't know what motherboard gateway used, but you could have that same problem.


----------



## EndofAll (May 16, 2008)

My cores are running at 42-45 each. The entire case is about 59c now. and yes it is idle. I even left the thing off for a few hours. Booted it back up and it was at 60c again


----------



## EndofAll (May 16, 2008)

Okay now i'm getting scared, I tried Sandra,CoreTemp,PcWizard and afew other programs and they are all telling me my processor temp is 60c  idle. I bought a can of air and sprayed the computer around and stuff and I guess it didn't help. What do I do ?


----------



## Itronix (May 16, 2008)

Don't panic. I'd say that your temp sensors are off. Listen to core temp. You are probably running around 45c. Are all your fans working? Have you removed the heatsink lately and had to reapply thermal paste or something? About 60c for case and 60c for cpu? According to PC wizard, mine is at 81c. According to the same program, the cores are 57 and 58c. I believe your cpu temp is taken by the boardm while your core temps are taken by the cpu. Can anyone state how they feel upon this?


----------



## EndofAll (May 16, 2008)

The cores are at 47 and 45 right now. and the processor is at 64. No i opened the side panel and blew some dust out of the box and off the fan. I only have one fan on the computer and i think its on the psu.


----------



## Itronix (May 16, 2008)

Ok, well you can't have a 64 degree cpu temp with cores in the 40 degree range. Some sensor must be off. You might need to add another fan, if you can. That 8800GT will produce some heat.

Edit: Take a look here:
http://www.computerforum.com/115857-cpu-overheating.html

I learned a lot about cpu temps during this! I'm no expert, but you are probably experiencing the same thing. The conclusion comes in around the end or so.


----------



## EndofAll (May 16, 2008)

The cpu dropped to 57 but it doesn't seem to be going any lower. HOWEVER. I rebooted my computer and went into BIOS and in PC health it said the CPUJ temp was 48c and the current system temperature is 38c which to beileve in or trust? Speed fan is telling me 56c now.


----------



## Itronix (May 16, 2008)

Definitely trust your bios over speedfan, everest, pc wizard, etc. It sounds like those other programs are wrong, so I'd just judge by your cores while you are using it. My case has a reset button that I would press to go into the bios quickly, but my bios was off. If your cores are, say 45 and 47c, and you are able to quickly restart and go into the bios and it says 48c, you are safe. Now, if you are using the computer and the cores are in the 65c+ range, I think that's where the overheating starts. I believe these things overheat at 65+c. 

You can also set a warning and shutdown temp in your bios (probably already set up). Being that your bios seems to be correct, if it was to try and overheat, the computer should shut down. Hope this helps!


----------



## EndofAll (May 16, 2008)

they look relatively the same to me do you need a picture or something of my power cord?


----------



## EndofAll (May 16, 2008)

so am i safe to assume my cpu is okay? even if i were to run both th gpu and the new psu in it?


----------



## Itronix (May 16, 2008)

Hey EndofAll. I think what DwayneZ is saying is that the card requires a 6 pin connector while some psu's don't have that. The Rosewill does, but I don't know if yours does. Either way, the cards _usually_ come with an adapter with two 4 pins that meet into a 6 pin connector. You should be safe.

The cpu would work fine. It will just hold the graphics card back a bit. I had a link somewhere that showed the difference in cpu's performance in games when pared with a 8800GTX. Quite a different card, but the same principal would apply.

EDIT: The supply has plenty of power and it looks to have a pci-e 6 pin connector. It also comes with that adapter.
Now let me find that link......


----------



## EndofAll (May 16, 2008)

itronix thanks very much, and thank you dwaynez . think you can find that link again with processor performances again i'd really like to see it. so will my cpu temps be okay with the gpu and the psu???


----------



## EndofAll (May 16, 2008)

so this is the new psu im getting instead of the rosewill 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817189005

is it any better? will it work in my case?
also waiting for a reply to as if my cpu heat will be okay with the video card in there and the new psu


----------



## Itronix (May 16, 2008)

Your temps should be fine. If the case heats up too much and causes anything to heat up, you may have to throw in a case fan. That psu is fine. Better? I don't know, they look to be around the same in specs. I'll take a look at your case in a minute. I'll keep trying to find that benchmark. The one I'm looking for had Crysis as a benchmark, as I recall.

Edit: Well, I'm still having trouble finding _that_ benchmark, but here is another:
http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/...1292,1225,1224,1291,1220,1280,1279,1313,1283#

If your cpu (just estimating, as yours isn't listed) runs at around 83 fps, the 5400+ will bring you up to 93, which is a 10 frame difference in that game. Crysis will effect it differently, but you get the idea. Either way, you should be playing future games fine.

Ok. 
http://affordablesurplus.com/gateway-300-24-power-supply.asp

This page shows this supply as a replacement for your pc. It's an atx supply. The supply that you have chosen is an atx supply. ATX= good job. That's what you need. If you are still nervous, grab the measurements off of newegg's page and measure the width of your case and see if they are different. I don't think you have anything to worry about though.


----------



## EndofAll (May 16, 2008)

itronix you have msn or something?


----------



## Itronix (May 16, 2008)

No, I don't. Sorry about that. I'm probably the only person left under 20 years of age who doesn't . You're always welcome to send me a message, though. I'm going to be away at a camp ground for the weekend. I'll be leaving tomorrow afternoon. There is wi-fi there, but my not-so-great realtek 8185 in my laptop doesn't always pick it up . I'll try to keep on this weekend, though, regardless. I enjoy fighting with the poor signal!


----------



## EndofAll (May 16, 2008)

aww okay im on my dads laptop letting my dekstop cool down.

im way to freakin excited for tht card and the psu 

think newegg will still have em in stock by 6/23??


----------



## EndofAll (May 16, 2008)

what do you think? will it?


----------



## Itronix (May 16, 2008)

Oh, yeah. I'm sure they'll still be there. If not, no biggie. I and our other forum friends will help you find others. They'll be there, though.


----------



## Itronix (May 16, 2008)

I just have one question for you. Does your power supply that is presently in your Gateway look like the one in the link? Like the shape of it?


----------



## EndofAll (May 16, 2008)

dude thanks for your help! your definently going in my friends list.

btw it wont let me pm anything until the 100th post


----------



## Itronix (May 16, 2008)

I appreciate it. The help's no problem. I'm glad I could help you. When you get the time, could you check your power supply to see if it looks like the one I showed? Sorry about that. I just want to be sure. I'll try and send you a pm.


----------



## EndofAll (May 16, 2008)

Itronix said:


> I just have one question for you. Does your power supply that is presently in your Gateway look like the one in the link? Like the shape of it?



yeah 
pretty much they all look the same to me


----------



## Itronix (May 16, 2008)

Good. ATX is ATX. I actually can't pm you either.


----------



## EndofAll (May 16, 2008)

so it will work perfect?


----------



## Itronix (May 16, 2008)

If it's like this,
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:ATX-Netzteil.jpg

you are ok. I just wanted to make sure that it wasn't like this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...Support+most+of+HP+&amp;+some+of+Dell+systems

or like this:

http://c1.neweggimages.com/NeweggImage/productimage/17-374-002-06.jpg

or...... you catch my drift .


----------



## EndofAll (May 16, 2008)

dude if you want ill take off the side panel and look at it and take a pic with my digicam and upload to photobucket


its between the first and second pics though


----------



## Itronix (May 16, 2008)

That's ok.

http://supcontent.gateway.com/support.gateway.com/s/Cases/6bayBTXr/28.jpg

Looks ATX to me. I'm just not all that familiar with mBTX boards.

http://cgi.ebay.com/GATEWAY-105553-...goryZ1244QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem?refid=store

They have BTX supplies, but I guess ATX is compatible.

Basically, I'm the same way that you are. I worry about things working out the way I planed. Tiger Direct also has a psu that is supposedly compatible with your pc and it's labled as an ATX. You could ask Gateway in a support chat. I've chatted with them before and they are nice and easy to deal with. It's free too! You don't need to tell them what you are doing, just ask if the power supply is an ATX supply. From all the evidence around me, it's ATX. Although, you have until 6/23, so you have plenty of time to check into it. It would just put you on the "totally sure it will work" side.


----------



## EndofAll (May 16, 2008)

that is exactly what it looks like inside the card big enough to fit? (8800GT)

correction:first pic shows exactly what it looks like inside!!! so, is there anyroom for the gpu in there? (8800gt card)


----------



## Itronix (May 16, 2008)

Should be, but I would like others to chime in here.

http://cgi.ebay.com/GATEWAY-105553-...goryZ1244QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem?refid=store

See that row of capacitors? On the picture, there is a *W* and a *T*. I wonder if those would interfere with a 8800GT?

Edit: Also, that page shows an ATX replacement power supply for that board, so three places now say ATX power supply.
Back to the 8800GT- I'm just worried that it won't clear or it will end up in a bind on those capacitors. My board had a SATA port blocking it, so I had to move my SATA cable to the #2 port.


----------



## EndofAll (May 16, 2008)

i didnt know what they are, and no they wont interfere i put my hand there on the slot where the card would be and my hand rests about 2 inches off the motherboard from the pci slot i just have to move some cords around that are flexible, but not remove them.


----------



## Itronix (May 16, 2008)

Oh, phhhh. Yeah, you're fine.


----------



## EndofAll (May 16, 2008)

okay i officially hate this p.o.s side panel on my computer i couldnt put it back on so i just left the case leanin on the case slot. also you should d/l msn so we can talk more often


----------



## EndofAll (May 17, 2008)

okay,ive been looking at youtube videos and i keep seeing people plug in there monitors to the video card. well my card is integrated on to the mobo so how am i going to put the end of my monitor cable in to the back of the 8800gt that im going to purchase? all i see are hdmi port and dvi-i ports. does this mean i cant put the card in my mobo?


my integrated card is a geforce 6100


----------



## EndofAll (May 17, 2008)

PLEASE tell me i dont have to buy a converter -.-


----------



## EndofAll (May 17, 2008)

and i cant find a VGA to DVI-I converter or adapter.. im so screwed. ='(


----------



## Intel_man (May 17, 2008)

EndofAll said:


> PLEASE tell me i dont have to buy a converter -.-





EndofAll said:


> and i cant find a VGA to DVI-I converter or adapter.. im so screwed. ='(



Most card manufacturers such as XFX, eVGA, and BFG includes converters. Unless you're buying from other not as popular manufacturers just to save a couple of dollars, I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## EndofAll (May 17, 2008)

on newegg it doesnt show it in the description  ( the package details.)  so i dont know wether or not to buy one seperate or not. and yes im buying the XFX 8800GT 512mb model.


----------



## Intel_man (May 17, 2008)

EndofAll said:


> on newegg it doesnt show it in the description  ( the package details.)  so i dont know wether or not to buy one seperate or not. and yes im buying the XFX 8800GT 512mb model.


Go onto XFX's site and check.


----------



## EndofAll (May 17, 2008)

It doesnt say it does.. yet ive seen youtube videos where it does.


----------



## Intel_man (May 17, 2008)

Which particular model is it that you're purchasing? (model #)


----------



## EndofAll (May 17, 2008)

XFX PVT88PYDF4 GeForce 8800GT 512MB

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150252


----------



## EndofAll (May 17, 2008)

so does the converter/adapter come with the product ??


----------



## ScOuT (May 17, 2008)

Your Motherboard has a PCI x16 slot, that means the video card will fit right in there.  PSU is pretty much universal in 99% of cases.  Here is an Antec 550w for the same price....Just an idea!


----------



## ScOuT (May 17, 2008)

Drill some holes in the side and put in a couple fans if you are worried about heat. It's easy and is kinda fun!


----------



## Intel_man (May 17, 2008)

From other websites, I'm 75% sure it does not come with it. 

Hopefully it does, but you can always phone newegg to see if it does.


----------



## ScOuT (May 17, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130357

I like Evga cards! Just an idea.......


----------



## Intel_man (May 18, 2008)

eVGA's are always one of my fav nvidia brands.


----------



## EndofAll (May 18, 2008)

okay, whatever if it doesnt come one could i just buy this? it says its VGA to DVI-I 29 pin

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814998101


----------



## N3crosis (May 18, 2008)

Add me on msn if you have any questions... connor4000@hotmail.com can i see a picture of your case too if possible?


----------



## EndofAll (May 18, 2008)

im not worried about the case anymore im worried about if thats the right adapter or not to buy. my monitor is a vga and the 8800gt is a dvi-i port

will this adapter work to suit my needs?


----------



## Intel_man (May 18, 2008)

Yes it will. The adapter is fine.


----------



## CPTMuller (May 18, 2008)

I honestly doubt that the GPU won't come with one of the adapters, I remember getting them when there was only one DVI port on cards (vga/dvi on a 6600 AGP).


----------



## Kesava (May 18, 2008)

yeah the 8800gt should always come with a dvi to vga adapter. i know a few people who have got different brand ones and they call came with 2 adapters.


----------



## CPTMuller (May 18, 2008)

The only ones I know of that don't come with them are the open box/refurbished versions.


----------



## EndofAll (May 18, 2008)

ill just buy the adapter for some security just incase. well thanks all of you.


----------



## EndofAll (May 18, 2008)

what about the 12v rails on the psu will it work or what? talking about the xclio one.


----------



## EndofAll (May 18, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## CPTMuller (May 18, 2008)

they do seem a bit underwhelming


----------



## Itronix (May 18, 2008)

16A + 17A= 33A. You can add the +12v rails. It's fine. I believe the card needs around 26A. Just don't go sli, but your motherboard can't anyway.

http://www.computerforum.com/90110-power-recommendations-video-card.html

This must be what scOut was mentioning:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371016

44A on the rails and Antec has a great reputation.....


----------



## StrangleHold (May 18, 2008)

Itronix said:


> 16A + 17A= 33A. You can add the +12v rails. It's fine. I believe the card needs around 26A. Just don't go sli, but your motherboard can't anyway.
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/90110-power-recommendations-video-card.html
> 
> ...


 
You dont just add the 12V rails amps. together to get a total. All that means is thats the most any one rail can pull. To get a close total if the maker doesnt give the total amps is to take the total watts on the 12V rails and divide it by 12.


----------



## EndofAll (May 18, 2008)

okay im buying the antec instead. it pwns the xclio


----------



## EndofAll (May 19, 2008)

I heard using the VGA-DVI-I adapter causes alot of graphic loss for the card! is that true!?


----------



## CPTMuller (May 19, 2008)

DVI is a much higher bandwith connection relative to VGA and the image quality on high resolution monitors looks relatively bad if you have to use an adapter.. However it is by no means bad, and it is still pretty good.


----------



## EndofAll (May 19, 2008)

Well my monitor has both VGA and DVI inputs in it. So would it be wise to just like use the adapter till i can get enough money for a DVI-D to DVI-I cable?


----------



## EndofAll (May 19, 2008)

Also i've been hearing i can plug a DVI-D male input in to a DVI-I female is this possible? would it work?


----------



## CPTMuller (May 19, 2008)

I'm not sure, I know there is a more basic DVI cable you can plug into DVI-D I just am not sure if that is DVI-I or not.


----------



## EndofAll (May 19, 2008)

I really need to know if if i can plug a DVI-D male in to a DVI-I port on the graphics card and it will work optimally without the VGA slowing me down.


----------



## Itronix (May 20, 2008)

StrangleHold said:


> You dont just add the 12V rails amps. together to get a total. All that means is thats the most any one rail can pull. To get a close total if the maker doesnt give the total amps is to take the total watts on the 12V rails and divide it by 12.



Oh yeah, I was told that you could add them for a rough estimate or something, but I think I was also told about the watts/12. Thanks, it's a good to know for the future. I told you I am no expert !


----------

